# How do you do it?



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Im fairly new to concealed carry, just got my license this year. Carried iwb all winter with Glock 27 under heavier clothes and jackets with no issue. Spring is getting here finally and I'm having a hard time concealing to my satisfaction under just a t-shirt. I'm about 6-1, 200 pounds and I don't wear tight clothes. I've been carrying a Keltec PF9 which is pretty darn small and slim and experimenting with different holsters and positions. Still it seems no matter what I try I feel like I'm printing everytime I turn, bend, stretch, or sit. My shirt also has a tendency to ride up and end up hung up on the butt of the gun exposing the weapon. I read about these people carrying full size service pistols wearing a t-shirt and shorts and can't help but think they're either full of shit or I'm doing something wrong? Any advice?
?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Something as relatively small as a PF9? How 'bout in your pocket, in a pocket holster?

Until very recently, I carried an AMT .45 Backup in my right front pocket, in a pocket holster by Robert Mika, 24/7. (Finally, arthritis made me switch to something else.)
When my wife wears pants with front pockets, she carries her P3AT in one, in a pocket holster. (Otherwise, she uses a Smartcarry, which is a form of pocket, I guess.)

If you decide to explore pocket carry, remember that you absolutely need to use a holster, and that you must not carry anything in that pocket other than the pistol (and its holster).
Further, you need to practice your presentations. You need to establish a firing grip on the gun while it's in your pocket, before you ever begin to bring it out.
Also, you need to find a pocket holster that absolutely will not come out of your pocket on the gun.

Try pocket carry. You may like it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I pocket carry the glock 27 in a desantis holster,,darker pants, with pleats are a great option. You can buy a micro fiber polyester that is very light weighted material . Check ebay under golf pants,,


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

I have tried that briefly. I wasn't sure about it so I only invested in a $10 Blackhawk holster. It worked well until I would sit down wearing jeans and the pistol outline became very obvious.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OHshooter said:


> Im fairly new to concealed carry, just got my license this year. Carried iwb all winter with Glock 27 under heavier clothes and jackets with no issue. Spring is getting here finally and I'm having a hard time concealing to my satisfaction under just a t-shirt. I'm about 6-1, 200 pounds and I don't wear tight clothes. I've been carrying a Keltec PF9 which is pretty darn small and slim and experimenting with different holsters and positions. Still it seems no matter what I try I feel like I'm printing everytime I turn, bend, stretch, or sit. My shirt also has a tendency to ride up and end up hung up on the butt of the gun exposing the weapon. I read about these people carrying full size service pistols wearing a t-shirt and shorts and can't help but think they're either full of shit or I'm doing something wrong? Any advice?
> ?


Legally you're fine since Ohio is an open carry state and as such, it doesn't matter if your gun happens to show. If you just want to maintain as low a profile as you can, then heavier shirts not tucked in (rugby's, loose fitting T-shirts, etc.) or a light jacket or journalist vest works , though that last one can scream CC. Most people won't even notice so it just may be you and the fact that you're new to all of this. Try just ignoring it and see how it goes.

You're new so just take this as a suggestion. Your phrase, "can't help but think they're either full of shit" is not going to ingratiate you with some folks so you may wish to tone it down. We're here to help you so you might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OHshooter said:


> I have tried that briefly. I wasn't sure about it so I only invested in a $10 Blackhawk holster. It worked well until I would sit down wearing jeans and the pistol outline became very obvious.


It's only obvious to you. Nobody else either sees it or, if it is seen, thinks that it's a gun.
I carried that way for years, and the only people who knew that I had a gun in my pocket were the girls who were glad to see me. (...with thanks to Mae West)
The big secret is to have a pocket holster with a cover-flap that makes the outfit "print" as a square or rectangle: like a wallet, not a gun.



SouthernBoy said:


> ...You're new so just take this as a suggestion. Your phrase, "can't help but think they're either full of shit" is not going to ingratiate you with some folks so you may wish to tone it down...


I second the motion.
I forgot to mention this in my previous post: I got too involved in the carry issue.

Politeness counts.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

First question, what do you have for a belt? A good belt designed to carry will make a good holster do it's job as beat possible. A non-gun belt just. Doesn't. Do. The. Job. 
That said, are you carrying OWB or IWB? What holster are you using? I can hide am M&P9c easily as you state. Even my M&P45c is easy to hide, but does print a little with just a t-shirt. A button down short sleeve, however, is fine. 
I use mostly IWB (comp tac Minotaur or Spartan) but do have a couple good OWB that work well too


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A PF-9, carried IWB should work for anybody, in my opinion. I use a good hybrid holster (like a Crossbreed, but home-made), a very good belt, and wear heavy, long tailed T-shirts, or regular shirts with long tails. I usually carry a XDs .45 single-stack, but I have carried a variety of larger pistols, including 1911's and double-stack pistols like the XD45 and CZ RAMI. 

The main 'trick' in carrying IWB without printing is in adjusting your holster so that the grip is as near vertical as possible. This requires a fairly radical forward tilt. Also, depending upon your body, there will be positions around your waist that will work better than others. While 3 o'clock is probably most common, I prefer either 2 o'clock or 4 o'clock, because it conceals easier, for me.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the good advice. I will keep trying different things in search of the setup that works best for me. As for my "full of shit" comment, I meant that in a humorous text. I was trying to get my point across that some can conceal a full size gun and I'm having trouble concealing one of the most compact guns on the market, in a 9mm anyway. I wasn't calling out anyone in particular, or even this site, or trying to be abrasive.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I carry a P 345 Ruger which is a fairly large gun, in a Don Hume IWB holster. I spent a few bucks for a good sturdy gun belt and I usually wear suspenders UNDER my shirt or sweater. (Big belly, little behind requires more support than any belt alone can provide.) In the cooler months it's easier to conceal but in the warmer months I normally have on a golf type shirt with the shirt tail out. I carry at the 3 o'clock position with the gun canted so that the handle is more toward a vertical position. A shirt with thin material and/or a lighter colored shirt will make concealing a gun more of a challange. A longer shirt tail and darker colored clothes go a long way. Printed fabrics conceal better than solid colors because they tend to break up the guns outline more. 

When you first begin to carry concealed, it's normal to think everyone can tell. The truth is most folks are pretty much oblivious. Think about how many times you've been able to tell someone else was carrying a gun. I bet it's not many if any. We usually don't see what we aren't looking for.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OHshooter said:


> Thanks for all the good advice. I will keep trying different things in search of the setup that works best for me. As for my "full of shit" comment, I meant that in a humorous text. I was trying to get my point across that some can conceal a full size gun and I'm having trouble concealing one of the most compact guns on the market, in a 9mm anyway. I wasn't calling out anyone in particular, or even this site, or trying to be abrasive.


No problem about the comment, We can all get carried away,, especially me..
keep us us posted how you make out


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OHshooter said:


> Thanks for all the good advice. I will keep trying different things in search of the setup that works best for me. As for my "full of shit" comment, I meant that in a humorous text. I was trying to get my point across that some can conceal a full size gun and I'm having trouble concealing one of the most compact guns on the market, in a 9mm anyway. I wasn't calling out anyone in particular, or even this site, or trying to be abrasive.


We can accept that. It's just that since you are new, we don't know you, don't know your writing personality nor your sense of humor. I love a good sense of humor, BTW.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the world of CC with a drawer full of holsters.I'm a little smaller than you,5'11" and 190 give or take on the seasons.My normal carry is a Commander 45 about 3o'clock OWB in a belt slide/pancake or a custom rig by TT Gunleather in winter.A long extra size t-shirt will cover it or I tuck in the shirt and throw on a sleeveless "biker" type shirt.Bending over a certain way may make the butt print but only a gun peron will notice,and nobody has ever said squat to me.Your everyday sheeple are oblivious to their surroundings,that's why they are usually the victim of crime.

Length usually isn't the problem,you need to find a holster that fits a good belt well for stabilization,and one that pulls the butt in to your body.I never understood the holsters cut with 1.75" loops since most people run a 1.5" belt,makes little sense.AIWB I can hide a fullsize HK USP45T if I need in summer but it isn't ideal,those suppressor sights can be a tripp but in the winter it's easy.Keep searching,it's a learning curve we all go through.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that the vast majority of people pay zero attention to others out in public, unless you are a cute girl. So, it can be easy to overly worried about this. It's common for all new people to concealed carry.

I do not worry about things much. I pocket carry a Shield a lot. Yes, there is a bulge, but it could be ANYTHING in my pocket.

I also carried a fullsize Beretta 92 IWB for three years. Nobody noticed.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Great points. Thanks again for the help. I think some of you may be right in that a lot of it is me just being self conscious. I also adjusted one of my holsters for more forward cant and that also seemed to help. I will keep trying things and invest in a better belt as well.


----------

